# Need advice on how to find someone to cut and bale our hay



## mkasla

We are in Hutchinson, MN. Have about 4 acres. Hasn't been cut at all yet because my contact stopped returning my calls. Other local contacts haven't panned out and social media failed to produce results. Google is just as useless. Alfalfa/Grass...and well, weeds now.

Thank you!


----------



## deadmoose

Knock on doors of locals with the equipment.


----------



## Tim/South

Go to feed stores and farm business and ask around.


----------



## Teslan

Or ask at your local farm equipment dealer


----------



## AndyL

All good advice you got above mkasla. Or you can add a couple hundred more acres and I'll come do it. My equipment is getting rusty.


----------



## ARD Farm

I bet it's not a rectangle either.... You need a small operator. Thats way too small a plot to fool with, with big equipment.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

Send a message to newstoryfarm. He/she is from Hutchinson and were just asking some questions on haytalk.

I'm about 30 miles away on the west side of Watertown. Too far for the 460 and 560 to drive


----------



## mkasla

Thanks all!


----------



## ARD Farm

Another option is buy used equipment and do it yourself. Interestingly, there is a 7 acre plot right next to my 40 acre field and the owner asken me if I would do it (and I do). He bought used equipment, sickle bar mower, old side delivery rake and an ancient bailer and never took any decent hay off the field. It was either the equipment breaking down or his old gasser tractor or the weather but he told me he never got one decent bale....

Guess he srapped the equipment because I've never seen it. I run it start to finish and he pays me to do it

If it wasn't right next to my field I would have passed on it.


----------



## mlappin

I do about 5-6 acres for the commander at our VFW, it's in three different fields, miles apart, anybody else I'd tell em to take a flying leap.

Not sure how you're weather is up there, but I've turned down several different people wanting me to mow, mow/ted, mow/ted/rake/bale, when mine is done, and I get bored I'll get to yours. A month behind here BTW, rained steady for three weeks in June.


----------



## Tx Jim

Samual
Welcome to HayTalk
It's a small world. I live in the outskirts of Cleburne. I sent you a PM with my phone # . I've been custom baling since '87 BUT due to my disability I only bale my close neighbors. I know several custom balers in our area that I can supply you with their contact info.
Jim


----------



## Gearclash

@Tx Jim This might be a spammer so be careful.


----------



## Tx Jim

Gearclash
Thanks for heads up! I guess I'm too naïve in my advancing years!! Thank you, Jim


----------

